# Aspidites Ramsayi



## MANNING (May 21, 2017)

Hey Everyone,
After a long search and lots of reading, I bit the bullet yesterday and brought home (MUCH to the surprise of my wife, not as much the young fella as we'd been searching together most nights) our first woma python. Just doubled my scaley collection

Happened to be that the breeder was in between home and where i was working-strange how things can work out when you want something.

Anyway, she's a Tanami Woma that hatched on the 15th December 2016. It was a struggle and took a while to pick between them but i liked her out of the few remaining. Surprisingly calm and beautiful little snake. Very excited to be able to get her out and have a proper hold after a few quite days of adjustment.

Here was my first look her


----------



## Callum Dureau (May 21, 2017)

Yes, very good snakes. Very calm and great to have out, and I have never came across a woma that refuses a feed. She is a beautiful snake, take care of her!


----------



## MANNING (May 21, 2017)

Callum Dureau said:


> Yes, very good snakes. Very calm and great to have out, and I have never came across a woma that refuses a feed. She is a beautiful snake, take care of her!



Thanks Callum, I'm really excited. 
Just leaving her be to settle for the next day or two then I'll take and throw up a couple of photos


----------



## Marcus (May 21, 2017)

MANNING said:


> Hey Everyone,
> After a long search and lots of reading, I bit the bullet yesterday and brought home (MUCH to the surprise of my wife, not as much the young fella as we'd been searching together most nights) our first woma python. Just doubled my scaley collection
> 
> Happened to be that the breeder was in between home and where i was working-strange how things can work out when you want something.
> ...




Would love a Woma!! Such an awesome looking breed!! Let me know how it goes, hopefully will be my next python!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MANNING (May 22, 2017)

Marcus said:


> Would love a Woma!! Such an awesome looking breed!! Let me know how it goes, hopefully will be my next python!



No worries mate, I'll put up a couple new pictures in the next couple days aswell. Looks like she's settling in okay


----------



## MANNING (May 23, 2017)

So my little family has decided on the name Stitch for our new woma girl.



When i opened the enclosure lid, she popped her head out and climbed up onto my hand. A little different to the hissing and the 'kaleidoscope' defence display she put on when i took her out of the transport box



I noticed that it looks like the black patterns in a few spots look like numbers. Either 6s or 8s. Maybe even a 'B'


----------



## Callum Dureau (May 23, 2017)

MANNING said:


> So my little family has decided on the name Stitch for our new woma girl.
> View attachment 320637
> 
> 
> ...


That is good to hear, manning


----------



## MzJen (May 23, 2017)

She's a little stunner


----------



## MANNING (May 23, 2017)

Thank you both, photos aren't the best and weren't easy to get with the older phone camera I'm using at the minute. Very happy tho


----------



## Gem (May 23, 2017)

She is just gorgeous! What a beautiful snake


----------



## reen08 (May 25, 2017)

What a beautiful girl. Congrats on the new addition


----------



## MANNING (May 26, 2017)

reen08 said:


> What a beautiful girl. Congrats on the new addition


Thanks


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 26, 2017)

MANNING said:


> I noticed that it looks like the black patterns in a few spots look like numbers. Either 6s or 8s. Maybe even a 'B'



One of my Womas has a pattern on her flank that looks like 3 children playing hopscotch! I've always believed that Womas are like natures rock art! Congrats guys.


----------



## MANNING (May 26, 2017)

Somebody Is Hungry


----------

